# Well, I'm new



## Port DeBello (Feb 6, 2016)

HOWDY! :vs_smirk:

Well since ive been pursuing art on a much more dramatic level I want to connect with all sorts of artists. 

I love practicing all mediums of art but I feel my strongest form is graphite

I literally just made my first timelapse video of an eye in graphite.

How is everyone?


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

Welcome. We've got an introduction section.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Welcome Port DeBello. Can't wait to see your work. You can post your video if you want.


----------

